# i want to start programming



## trevor1 (Nov 3, 2002)

hello,
i am very interested in programming and i wanted to know what language is the easiest to learn and where can i learn it from?


----------



## mixx941 (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey all. I share Trevor's interest. I also want to learn to program. 

I was wondering the same things he was wondering...what language is easiest to learn, where could I learn it from, and what program is the best to write that language (hopefully the cheapest as I am just starting out and don't know if I will get into it)....

Also, what language and/or programs would be needed to create games?

Thanks

-Mark


----------



## Snake~eyes (Apr 18, 2002)

Look through the forums, this has been asked milliions of times and you'll beable to find good responses/information in old threads.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi all ... I also want to start picking up "programming" so I subscribed to your thread. 
_I tried to do a search, but wow - lots & lots of threads to weed through._ (try searching for word "programming" - lol)
If either of you find a thread that relates to 'what to use and how to use it', would you mind posting the thread link here.
I will do the same ... until we find something that works for us
thanks
cheers
MDM


----------



## trevor1 (Nov 3, 2002)

there u see if some would answer our questions instead of telling s to look for a thread in a haystack it would help 3 people!


----------



## suzi (Dec 27, 2002)

Check out the Barnes and Noble University - go to www.bn.com and click on their online classes. Most of them cost money but there is a free class called Beginning Programming that might be helpful for you to learn a little about different programming languages and the basics.

Hope this helps.


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

Snake~eyes said ...
*



Look through the forums, this has been asked milliions of times and you'll beable to find good responses/information in old threads.

Click to expand...

*Snake~eyes is absolutely right!! This question has been asked many times and everytime I came across this questions at these forums, I have recommended Visual Basic. Simply because it is easier to learn. If you are new to programming, it is easy for you to pay more attention to details rather than writing code even for something as basic as displaying a Window with minimise, maximise and close buttons!!

Start with Visual Basic, make all the concepts (like variables, constants, classes, variable types, arrays, loops, decision making, etc.) clear and then depending on your needs switch over to something more high profile as C#. But it may so happen that you get so fascinated by VB itself that you never leave it aside!! .

Remember, as per some reports (most likely to have been made by the big bad daddy Micro$oft  ) VB is the most popular programming language.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

I am not going to tell you which one to learn first, but if you want to learn c++ and you have windows, go to here

http://www.bloodshed.net/dev/devcpp.html

the actual download to the newest version is at

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/dev-cpp/devcpp4970-gcc32.exe

Older versions are available also.

Dev C++ is free and includes editor and compiler.

with the mdiapp example program, you can make a pretty awesome text/html editor. (better than Rogsoft Notepad+)

once you get the hang of that, you can start using different compilers etc.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2003)

Shadow2531 - abvavguser ... thank you thank you thank you!

I agree that this topic has been asked and answered quite a few times ... I have seen a few since joing a few months ago, but never thought to mark the threads. 

But I really do appreciate your guidance and leads on this 
... even when searching, I was not sure where to go (hard when you are totally blind on the topic)

It was very nice of you to direct us once again.

cheers
MDM


----------



## trevor1 (Nov 3, 2002)

wow! visual basic 6.0 is only $600!!!!


----------



## trevor1 (Nov 3, 2002)

but i fell that ill have a copy in a couple days


----------



## deuce868 (Nov 2, 2000)

Not to knock you guys at all....but what do you want to do?

What language and tools you need greatly depends on what you are hoping to accomplish. Are you a MS junkie? Do you want to build apps as far as executable programs, admin scripts, web development projects, db scripts? What platforms are you hoping to work with?

If you are just wanted to learn the concepts of programming then I would say start with Java. It forces you to learn OOP from the start and is something you can play with on any platform.

There, I have now voiced my opinions...feel much better. 



> wow! visual basic 6.0 is only $600!!!!


If you go VB I would suggest learning the newer stuff and VB.NET


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

Good Questions deuce868!
I am so blind about this area, I didn't even to think to ask _myself_ a question or two . I had even assumed that one particular programming language would just open the door for other languages  and the difference was only like that of InternetExplorer vs Netscape 

Personally, I would like to learn more about
1) Db scripts
I use programs such as MSAccess, and attempt to limp along with the help prompts, but I would love to really know what I am doing & why, not just get there by trial & error. 
2) web development projects java applets, etc
3) understand Java (why, what, how)

I am comfortable within the MS environments, and generally transfer over to other apps once I have the basic hang of things.

Thanks for helping in obtaining a more defined request

cheers
MDM


----------



## deuce868 (Nov 2, 2000)

> I use programs such as MSAccess, and attempt to limp along with the help prompts, but I would love to really know what I am doing & why, not just get there by trial & error.


Ok, I started out where you probably are. I had an access database and decided I wanted to put a web front end to it so that it would be easier for offsite people to view and edit the data (and I DESPISE the vbscript in access). I used ASP (and dreamweaver to help out) online.

After several successful projects online I learned that there are some major limitations to access and ASP. I had some background taking some Java and C++ classes at school (recent CS grad) and went to PHP and MySQL. WOW, I love working in it. Plus I can run it on an old P2400 server running linux.

My major problem with Access as a db for web projects is that if you change the database you need to download it (say to add a new table) and do the work and then reupload it. I found that I was losing data during the process as people would be working in the database as I took it down. I know it is hard to believe (as you would think the odds being pretty low for a 5 to 10 minute downtime) but it happened several times.

With mysql I avoid that. Using phpmyadmin I can make changes on the fly and not worry about peoeple accessing the site.

As for Java, I only have some basic skills in it. I had one class with it. I lean toward database driven web development so I did not go much farther from there.

Now for rescources (I know this is getting long...)
I like my Oreilly "Web Database Applications" book a lot.
I also like websites like this one, sitepoint.com, phpbuilder.com
I also like books from Wrox (I have their beginning and advances asp books) so their php ones should be just as good.

The great thing about php and mysql is that you can install it on your laptop or what not to learn on. No software to buy to learn it. If you get into I will HIGHLY suggest the Zend Studio IDE for programming. Best php editor I have found. They have a free personal edition that is not as powerful, but still great for free.

For learning java, well...you're own your own to seach that out. There might be some Java players here to point out some things.

Sorry for the length...but there is a lot to talk about when you get into this.

Any more q's feel free to email me or post back here.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

*deuce868 .. thank you!*
This is fabulous information !
... exactly what I needed to know
Thank you so much for taking the time to put your answer together! 
... off to get my resources in line and start on a new adventure!

best cheers
Louise
MDM


----------



## deuce868 (Nov 2, 2000)

no prob, and when you need a hand we'll be around.


----------



## trevor1 (Nov 3, 2002)

thankyou for your response but to tell u the truth i could really care less about what kind of program i make as log as it serves a purpose and i run both win apps and liux apps
ill give visual basic a try first.


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

VB is a nice choice as a first programming tool 'coz its easy to learn. Understand the basic concepts first and then may be move on to something that suits your needs. Try to find out the ease of use in simple basic "Hello World" application in VB, C++ and Java and you will realise why VB is a good first choice.

There is a free working edition available. But I don't have the link. I have it on a CD that came with an IT magazine. Those people are known for doing stuff absolutely legal. So search around and may be you will find a free working edition. It is also likely that this edition will come with some of the books on VB.


----------



## trevor1 (Nov 3, 2002)

ya, ill definitl give it a try and i beleive ill get the professional edition


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

All the best to you for all your programming efforts.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

http://www.course.com/shellycashman/catalog.cfm?category=Operating%20Systems

http://www.course.com/catalog/subcategory.cfm?category=Web%20Design%20and%20Development

Shelly Cashman has a very nice series of books that are a great aid for learning. The local tech school uses them, and I have their books on intro VB, FrontPage, VB Script, windows 98 for power users.

The Thomson course technology is also very good and I have Office XP and XP for Power Users.

Some I bought at the school, some I found on the top 2 sites. The sites had a problem with ordering, so I ordered at the local Barnes & Noble and got a 10% off for their membership club.

They lead you through step by step, you go through examples. The digarams and examples are very clear and I have found it a fun way to learn new things.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

Also, if you are enrolled at a college or tech school, at least in this state, you can order the software needed for $25 - $30 through the state school system's web site.

VB was 25, I think 35 now on their site. You do need your student id number for the program you are enrolled in at a particular school.


----------



## jim12fhd (Feb 6, 2003)

I finding this the easiest place to start. I fool around a litte with C but VBA is easier. It also helps me with Excel VBA programming.

good luck


----------



## jim12fhd (Feb 6, 2003)

I'm finding this the easiest place to start. I fool around a litte with C but VBA is easier. It is also helping me with Excel VBA programming.

good luck


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

VBA is totally different from VB. They both have different purposes. VBA is only used to add power to existing MS Office applications. Whereas VB is out and out programming from scratch. Of course, syntax is very very similar, but there are some things that are in the one and not in the other.

If the aim is to progrmme, I feel VB is the right and better option and not VBA.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

I understand that Excel is easiest to learn, particularly if you know Excel fairly well.

My personal list of places to get VBA/VB (sorry--not much VB). Please make sure you look around on the sites to find forums(*), code snippets (? means I believe that their are some code snippets), etc.:

*Many Languages*
http://205.158.230.147/ubb/ultimatebb.php*
www.planet-source-code.com

*VB/VBA*
http://www.visualbasicforum.com*

*All Office Apps*
www.theofficeexperts.com* 
www.mvps.org (look for your program's MVP site)
www.tek-tips.com*
www.experts-exchange.com*
http://forums.techguy.org* 
www.vbatutor.com *(free tutorials)*

*Access*
www.rogersaccesslibrary.com
www.utteraccess.com*
www.access-programmers.co.uk/forums/*

*Excel*
www.ozgrid.com*
www.mrexcel.com*
www.jwalk.com
www.cpearson.com

*Outlook*
www.slipstick.com ?

*PowerPoint*
www.rdpslides.com ?

*Word*
www.dragondrop.com
www.addbalance.com/word/download

Is that enough to get y'all started?


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

Good links Dreamboat  The one on VBForums seems to be the most useful to me at present.


----------



## surfacecore (Jul 24, 2008)

Ruby is the next big thing dude! You can write code for web applications, and also GUI desktop applications, cool n easy to learn language

check out 
http://pine.fm/LearnToProgram

good luck, Arturo


----------



## scaleo3 (Jul 26, 2008)

well, theres a book for really everything, a few weeks ago i bought a book for HTML programming and other website programming stuff. Find a language that u want to try out then try to find a book for that language. Those books contains all you need to know and all you will need to know later on.


----------



## mt2002 (Sep 14, 2005)

> Also, what language and/or programs would be needed to create games?


The easiest way to make games is using a tool like GameMaker. However, if you are looking to create a more complex game (advance 2d or even simple 3d games); there is no easy way.

Any language can be used to create games. For video games this is not true.

GDNet: What Language do I use?


----------



## Scott786 (Jul 10, 2008)

I started learning to program with Visual Basic.net It is easy to learn and has one of the worlds best IDE for free. There is a reason why it is called basic. It stands for Beginners All-purpose Symbolic Instruction Code. I'm not being mean to people who program in Basic for jobs because it certainly gets harder but it is still easily accesable by people who don't know how to program. It is incredibly easy to learn because it is fairly intuitive after a while.

```
textbox1.text = "xyz"

do 
'do something
loop until x = 2

if x = 3 then
'do something
else
'do something else
end if
```
As you can see it allows you to understand program flow control easily without having confusing syntax in the way.

People may say that you should go in the deep end but if you learn to tread water first then you can easily learn other languages.

Hope this Helps, Scott


----------

